# Overrated furry comics and why they suck



## mapdark (May 8, 2011)

I was interested if you have any popular furry comics in mind where they were clearly overrated .

Tell me why you think they were over rated and what sucks about them.


---------

As for me , don't kill me but there's a classic that I just hate : 

Associated Student Bodies.


And to back up my opinion : Here are two videos going from issue 1 to 5 with what is wrong with them.

Part 1 : 
http://youtu.be/fPBcJ74qWRI

Part 2 : 
http://youtu.be/qSfcWVxNqP8

I would do a third part but re-reading these comics gave me an actual headache.

------------

So that is my overrated comic , what's yours?


----------



## Tycho (May 8, 2011)

lol ASB

Are we taking pornographic or what here?

I'll call "Concession" here.  I used to like it.  Dark humor and such.  But the more plot Immy tried putting into it, the worse it got.  And so many fans were slavering over it and begging Immy for MOAR MOAR MOAR YAOI AND STUFF, it was absurd.  The main protagonist (if you could call him that) is an unlikable angsty hateful douche who has been using psychic powers to fuck over pretty much everyone else (inc. some of his "friends") so he can wax his brother, who is also a douchebag but not as douchebaggy as the main protagonist.  I forget when I said "ok, fuck it, I am getting nothing out of this anymore" - I think around the time the one guy discovers that his brain cancer is really the main character trying to kill him.

EDIT: No, I take that back, it was later on, I held on for a while.

Anyways, Concession = MASSIVELY overrated.


----------



## Ikrit (May 8, 2011)

new housepet is starting to get a bit weird....
it started out as a cute comic then they started adding magic and crap in it


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

TwoKinds
crappy anime style art work, lame fanservice, poor predictable story


----------



## Frustum (May 8, 2011)

Furthia High.


Actually no. Every furry comic _ever_ is overrated.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

Frustum said:


> Furthia High.
> 
> 
> Actually no. Every furry comic _ever_ is overrated.


 a lot of them do
most of the time (about 70 percent) have a crappy story with decent art, a okay story with terrible art, or a combination of the two


----------



## Alstor (May 8, 2011)

When you were going through all the token characters in the first video, it reminded me of this.

And I would agree with the latter additions of Concession. That's when it all gets kooky.


----------



## 00vapour (May 8, 2011)

Frustum said:


> Actually no. Every furry comic _ever_ is overrated.


Nah, I can think of one which has *good *story and is not a webcomic: Blacksad.

every other furry comic I have found I did not find very good unfortunately.


----------



## Aden (May 8, 2011)

00vapour said:


> Nah, I can think of one which has *good *story and is not a webcomic: Blacksad.


 
Whoa, I wish I could understand it because the art is kickass

also ASB = yet another "hurr everyone is gay they just don't know it yet" furry comic


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 8, 2011)

wow, the art in Blacksad is quite good. I just don't like webcomics with not so original art style. ones that look like they were done in paint piss me off, such as 21st Century Fox or Concession


----------



## 00vapour (May 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> Whoa, I wish I could understand it because the art is kickass.


There are English translations abounds, both from the fans and from the publisher. Definitely worth a read.



Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> wow, the art in Blacksad is quite good. I just don't like webcomics with not so original art style. ones that look like they were done in paint piss me off, such as 21st Century Fox or Concession


It's not a webcomic  Blacksad is a published comic.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 9, 2011)

that's what i meant, sorry


----------



## Dyluck (May 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> I'll call "Concession" here.  I used to like it.  Dark humor and such.  But the more plot Immy tried putting into it, the worse it got.  And so many fans were slavering over it and begging Immy for MOAR MOAR MOAR YAOI AND STUFF, it was absurd.  The main protagonist (if you could call him that) is an unlikable angsty hateful douche who has been using psychic powers to fuck over pretty much everyone else (inc. some of his "friends") so he can wax his brother, who is also a douchebag but not as douchebaggy as the main protagonist.  I forget when I said "ok, fuck it, I am getting nothing out of this anymore" - I think around the time the one guy discovers that his brain cancer is really the main character trying to kill him.


 
If you didn't actually finish the entire comic (Immelman finally put it to rest), I'll just let you know that by the end there isn't a single likeable or relatable character.  Even Matt and Artie become horrible people.  Even secondary and tertiary characters become awful.  I don't know how he managed to pull off such a holocaust of character assassinations.


----------



## Tycho (May 9, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> If you didn't actually finish the entire comic (Immelman finally put it to rest), I'll just let you know that by the end there isn't a single likeable or relatable character.  Even Matt and Artie become horrible people.  Even secondary and tertiary characters become awful.  I don't know how he managed to pull off such a holocaust of character assassinations.


 
I finished it.  I don't know why but I did.

I think at the end the cheetah dude and his bat-guy friend had too little character to be the victims of character assassination and therefore remained "cute quirky comic relief herpderp" characters that weren't repulsive.  I'll call them my "favorites".

The little midget panda boss dude would have remained somewhat likable were it not for that stupid "hurr supervillain" shit.  Seriously, what the fuck Immy.  You could have given the little guy a story arc (one that didn't suck and preferably was devoid of Joel) and made him into the only sane character in the goddamn comic.


----------



## Heimdal (May 9, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> TwoKinds
> crappy anime style art work, lame fanservice, poor predictable story


 
Oh fuck, man.
The art and the bad writing of that comic are fully on par with each other. It had a lot of past interest early on to me, largely in part from seeing how the artist progressed and improved as it went along. Unfortunately, the better the art became, the more apparent it started to become that I was just reading the artists own soft-core spank material. That should have been obvious from the start, for varying reasons, but I guess I just gave it a benefit of the doubt treatment. Now the story, whatever bad anime-inspired garbage it may be, is fully ruined by his conscious effort to squeeze shitty fan service in at every chance. I can't imagine the writing getting any better unless it retcons a lot of the shit that it's forcing itself into.

The current art technique of the comic is severely annoying to look at. I mean, he appears to be a better artist than the stupid "It's my style"-like errors he consciously chooses to make. Human, and more particular humanoid characters, still have the goddamn pointy chins. It does not work at all. It looks far shittier than the anime he gets that bad technique from, and yet he persists with it. And then there is the massive problem of his horrible page structure. He hasn't improved on it at all since he began the damn thing, and you would think years of experience doing it would have improved his layout sense at least a bit? But no. In almost every new page there is one or two frames dedicated to showing a character's face for no purpose other than just wanting to draw their face. The face usually won't even have an expression on it, or it may even look identical in a zoomed out frame occurring before or after that one (rendering that frame even more decidedly worthless.) You could usually remove almost a third of the frames on each page, move the speech balloons around, and lose nothing at all. Consider this page just done a couple weeks ago here. His blackened hand (colouring it black passes for.. what?) is of central importance to the last three frames, and yet it is only partially in them. The facial expressions seem to be more important, even though they lack almost any personality at all. I won't even get into the anatomy problems he crapped into his hands and smeared all over the page.

Severely overrated comic.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 10, 2011)

Yes, its too bad that all webcomic artists aren't perfect artists with perfect stories.  =P

Even the bad ones, I at least give them the thumbs up that they are working on the project and spitting out a story, even if it "could" be a lot better.  Gotta start somewhere.  :O

Though I will say that wank material comics tend to get boring fast~


----------



## Tycho (May 10, 2011)

Frokusblakah said:


> Though I will say that wank material comics tend to get boring fast~


 *
Real* wank material comics are mercifully short-lived.  The artists just make a couple and move on to a different character to whore out for a few comic strips.  They're disposable.  No one actually gives a shit about what the daily lives of the PB and Jay characters would be like.  (Which makes that Peaches and Cream webcomic so puzzling to me.)


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Oh man. This is SO my fucking thread. 

Where to start?

*Better Days*

When the characters of your comic start off as incestuous porn characters, you're off to a bad start. Take that and the fact that every single arc seems to have some sort of skewed Conservative agenda, you have more soap-boxing then you do a story. The art is substandard and all of the characters are honestly too plot-smart for their own good. They don't act like people, furries, or whatever the fuck. They act like soap opera actors, and not very good ones. (Which is really saying something.)

*VG Cats*

This comic really rubs me the wrong way. The humor is childish and slapstick, not to mention the updates are terrible. It seems like the better he got at drawing the damn thing, the less he decided to update. I won't go on much about this comic other than I'm tired of Scott TREATING IT LIKE AN UNDERFED-FUCKING DOG, TOSSING IT THE OCCASIONAL BONE LIKE AN AFTERTHOUGHT. 

*ahem*

*Kevin and Kell*

You'd THINK that one of the first successful furry comics one the internet would have had some noticeable art evolution and change in plot. NOPE. Same cliched stuff with the same unfunny humor. 

*Ozzy and Millie*

See above about 'personal agenda' with Jay Naylor's comic. Apply the same from a liberal point of view and this is what you get. 

---------

I have a bunch more, but I wanna see what other people have to say. Also, on the to-do list, look for an underrated comics thread or make one.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 10, 2011)

In short, Better Days is a political comic IN YIFF VISION!!!
VG cats is your typical video gamers comic, the humor is somewhat bland and most of the time he relies on the characters expressions
i have read a webcomic called The Coons, god help me, first off the character looks like a furry form of Twisted Sister on a bad day


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> *Ozzy and Millie*
> 
> See above about 'personal agenda' with Jay Naylor's comic. Apply the same from a liberal point of view and this is what you get.


 
I actually liked Ozzy and Millie. It was trying to be the furry/fantasy Calvin and Hobbes - and while _nothing_ will _ever_ fill the gap that Calvin and Hobbes left when it ended, Ozzy and Millie entertained me a decent amount.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 11, 2011)

I cried myself to sleep when Calvin and Hobbes stopped running.  ;x


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 11, 2011)

luckily i have 3 treasureys of C & H the stuff is candy for my inner child


----------



## Scamp3rs (May 17, 2011)

Personally i like Concession and would like it more if the plot hadn't given me a headache near the end.
Ballerina Mafia is pretty good but it needs a plot though


----------



## Heliophobic (May 17, 2011)

Frustum said:


> Actually no. Every furry comic _ever_ is overrated.


 
'Atta boy!


----------



## Ilayas (May 18, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> *VG Cats*
> 
> This comic really rubs me the wrong way. The humor is childish and slapstick, not to mention the updates are terrible. It seems like the better he got at drawing the damn thing, the less he decided to update. I won't go on much about this comic other than I'm tired of Scott TREATING IT LIKE AN UNDERFED-FUCKING DOG, TOSSING IT THE OCCASIONAL BONE LIKE AN AFTERTHOUGHT.
> 
> ...




I don't know if I'd consider VGcats a furry comic so much as it's a gamer comic and in that regard I'd say it's one of the better gamer comics out there (though I suppose that's not saying much). 

Much like an above poster already mentioned, I liked Ozzy and Millie a lot; it reminded me of Calvin and Hobbes as well.  It did have a ideological bent which at times could be a little annoying but then again so did Calvin and Hobbes from time to time.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 18, 2011)

in my opinion, vgcats is just another comic that jumped on the videogame bandwagon, nothing less nothing more


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2011)

Im surprised Jack hasn't been mentioned yet.

"Dark is edgy and cool" overtone and no art improvement within sight.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 18, 2011)

not only that but it uses the overly used cliche of the characters being based off of the 7 deadly sins


----------



## 00vapour (May 18, 2011)

Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton said:


> not only that but it uses the *overly used cliche* of the characters being based off of the 7 deadly sins


 
oh no you di'int 

I haven't seen that too often in webcomics of all things. Perhaps it takes a specific type of storyline to accommodate it.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 19, 2011)

not just webcomics here's a list from wikipedia, it's just a tad overused


There was a series of seven silent films made in 1917 that bore the series title, _The Seven Deadly Sins_, which began with _Envy_ (1917), continued with _Pride_ (1917), _Greed_ (1917), _Sloth_ (1917), _Passion_ (1917), and _Wrath_ (1917), and concluded with the synonymously titled _The Seventh Sin_ (1917). The final installment was given that title because _Gluttony_ was considered too offensive, and the producers couldn't come up with an adequate synonym.
The film _The Devil's Nightmare_ is about a succubus who kills a group of tourists who are each guilty of one of the seven sins.
The original version of the film _Bedazzled_ (1967) (remade in 2000) includes all seven sins; Raquel Welch as (Lillian) Lust, Barry Humphries as Envy, Alba as Vanity, Robert Russell as Anger, Parnell McGarry as Gluttony, Daniele Noel as Avarice, and Howard Goorney as Sloth.
In the film _Seven_ (1995), written by Andrew Kevin Walker, directed by David Fincher and starring Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman, a mysterious serial killer punishes transgressors of each of the deadly sins through his crimes.
_The Magnificent Seven Deadly Sins_ (1971) is a British film built around a series of comedy sketches on the seven deadly sins, and referencing the classic Western film _The Magnificent Seven_.
In the video game _Overlord_, the seven heroes that the protagonist must defeat have all been corrupted by one of the seven deadly sins.
The Seven Deadly Sins (traditionally given as "The Seven Deadly Enemies of Man") figure prominently in the mythos of Fawcett/DC Comics superhero Captain Marvel, and have appeared several times as supervillains in recent DC Comics publications.
In the manga and anime _Digimon_, the Seven Great Demon Lords, each of whom represent one of the sins, are a major group of antagonists.
In the manga and anime _Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_, the member of Varia each match one of the Seven Deadly Sins, their Latin names, or the respective demons of the sins.
In the manga and anime _Fullmetal Alchemist_, each sin is used as the name of each member of a group of powerful artificial humans called "homunculi", with each homunculus' personality and appearance being based on the sin which they are named after.
In the videogame Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII,  a major boss uses special attacks named after the deadly sins:  Unleashed Wrath, End of Gluttony, Wings of Pride, Charge of Greed,  Thunder of Envy, Defense of Lust, and Rage of Sloth.
In the videogame _Devil May Cry 3_,  the seven deadly sins are represented by a group of common enemies, as  well as by seven infernal bells. Fallen angels that personify the sins  are also featured heavily in the prequel manga, in which they are important in summoning the bell-containing tower in the first place.
In an episode of _America's Next Top Model, Cycle 4_ each of the girls portrayed a deadly sin.
In the Philippines TV series _Lastikman_ each major villain represents one of the deadly sins.
In the Norwegian TV show _De syv dÃ¸dssyndene_ (_The Seven Deadly Sins_), Kristopher Schau  attempts to invoke the wrath of God by carrying out each of the seven  deadly sins. When Schau was talking about the show on the talk show _Senkveld_ (_Late Night_),  he said "If I don't end up in Hell, then there is no Hell." The program  caused a great deal of public debate surrounding the issue of  censorship.
In Matt Fraction's comic book _Casanova_, the series' issues are named, in Latin, for each of the seven sins, beginning with _Luxuria_.
Rengoku II: The Stairway to Heaven is based on eight levels of a tower, seven named after the sins, the eighth being Paradise.
In the webcomic Jack, the seven sins are personified by anthropomorphs. The main character, Jack, represents the sin of Wrath.
Mark Watson Makes the World Substantially Better fits the sins into a six part BBC radio series, with Greed and Gluttony combined as the 'similar sins'.
In Knight Online's  Bifrost are monsters that can hunt for Fragments of the seven sins.  Fragments can be turned into unique items, or collected to gain access  to the chamber of Ultima.
In 11eyes, the Black Knights are named Avaritia, Ira, Invidia, Acedia, Gula, and Superbia.
In Umineko no Naku Koro ni,  the Seven Stakes of Purgatory are named after Peter Binsfeld's temptor  demons and propagate or embody a deadly sin. Their ages follow the order  of _Purgatorio_, Lucifer (Pride) being the eldest and Asmodeus (Lust) the youngest.
In Stan Lee and Hiroyuki Takei's manga KarakuridÃ´ji Ultimo, the main antagonists, excluding Vice, are based on the Seven Deadly Sins.
In the manga Soul Eater,  Team Spartoi has to pass through the chapters of the Book of Eibon,  each of the chapters in one of the seven deadly sins starting with Lust.
MTV Roadies 7.0 was the seventh season of MTV Roadies, a reality  television show aired on MTV India. In this season, the roadies drive  headed to the wild Africa. For reaching Africa, a roadie had to clear 7  stages,each stage was a twist which occurred when a roadie committed one  of the 7 sins. The tag line for this season was '7 Deadly Sins. 1 Wild  Safari'.


----------



## RedSavage (May 19, 2011)

Jack is a comic so full of angst that it takes an entirely screw-ball art style contradictory to the horrible shock factor in order to cover it up.

And even that it doesn't do a good job of that. :V


----------



## Azure (May 19, 2011)

I uh, don't read comics. There ought to be a website with all the speech bubbles removed so it's just the girly-boi spoo rag without all of the 5th grade romance dialogue. I mean, porn is bad.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (May 19, 2011)

Jack: Where do I start? Art is terrible, and there haven't been many signs of improvement over the years. Characters are usually whiny, 1-dimensional - Either purely "EVIL" or perfect little angels - and are usually seen with a tear in their eye. Stories are filled with angst, while trying to be "dark and edgy", and is knee-deep in cliches. Most characters look like Tiny Toons characters. The shock material feels forced.


----------



## Cain (May 21, 2011)

If anyone says lackadaisy I will strangle them.


----------



## Volkodav (May 21, 2011)

Lackadaisy and Cheap Thrills are the best and only furry comics ill read.


----------



## Dyluck (May 21, 2011)

Is Suicide for Hire popular

because it's fucking terrible


----------



## anero (May 21, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Is Suicide for Hire popular
> 
> because it's fucking terrible


 
First time I've heard of it, and googling it took me to the Bad Webcomic wiki.

Looking at a page, it doesn't look very good.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 22, 2011)

I think the better question is: which one isn't?


----------



## Swift12 (May 22, 2011)

As someone, who is (very slowly) drawing a comic himself, here are my 2 cents...

There are two kinds of comics in the furry fandom, IMHO. Porn, and non-porn. See, that's where the problems start. Lots of artists start drawing a porn comic, and...
-A: either start with the porn, and when the comic seems successfull, start writing elaborated backstories for the characters, or
-B: start with a complicated setup of the universe their fan-characters live in, and such.

Totally neglecting that people who want to read furry porn comics DO NOT CARE about such things. AT ALL.

Cases in point? Chochi's House Pets, which started out as a really funny porn comic, now turned into some weird stuff with the main character suddenly becoming AFRAID of sex when previously, he was shown banging every chick he encountered. Tegerio's comic about his Skunky Sue, which I have given up all hope of actually following anymore, as it makes no sense whatsoever (plot threads are worked up and dropped 10 pages later, the like). 

Of the non-porn kind, we have things like Draconia Chronicles. A world populated with ONLY female tiger and dragon anthros, yet kids are born... Where the characters (especially while the comic was B&W) look totally interchangeable apart from hair/horn style, and thus after awhile I just stopped reading, not caring to remember who was who anymore. Not to mention that I really, really DISLIKE teasing comics. IE, where characters run around naked (all the dragons, who oddly have boobs but no nipples) or wearing little, but no sex actually ever happens.

My two cents, but if you do a porn comic, and decide to give it dialogue (often, it's totally unnecessary) either make it funny (like Zoorama's first issues), or don't bother at all. Check out Warren's Bear Force comic - that's IMHO how it should be done.

I frankly don't read any non-porn furry comic. Why would I? There are tons of much better, official comics out there from professional comic writers, more deserving my time. 

And yeah, I read Blacksad. The first issue which was a kinda Film Noir story was pretty interesting. Second, not so much. I don't think I have seen the third in english yet.


----------



## RedSavage (May 22, 2011)

Swift12 said:


> porn comic spiel



Pro-tip: ALL porn comics are overrated. End of story.


----------



## Ley (May 22, 2011)

This is why I'm trying to get better at drawing so that I could start my own.. I wanted to do it as a graphic novel but a web comic works too c: I'm not planning to start it for years though.. getting history down, backstories, how characters interact, etc..


----------



## Cain (May 23, 2011)

Ley said:


> This is why I'm trying to get better at drawing so that I could start my own.. I wanted to do it as a graphic novel but a web comic works too c: I'm not planning to start it for years though.. getting history down, backstories, how characters interact, etc..


 
Omg I would pay to read another good webcomic...Okay, maybe not pay, per se.


----------



## anero (May 23, 2011)

Ley said:


> This is why I'm trying to get better at drawing so that I could start my own.. I wanted to do it as a graphic novel but a web comic works too c: I'm not planning to start it for years though.. getting history down, backstories, how characters interact, etc..


 
same.


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 23, 2011)

Ley said:


> This is why I'm trying to get better at drawing so that I could start my own.. I wanted to do it as a graphic novel but a web comic works too c: I'm not planning to start it for years though.. getting history down, backstories, how characters interact, etc..


 It's too difficult to draw for me. i like to write stories instead and make lore, but good luck with the webcomic


----------



## Dyluck (May 24, 2011)

So how about that Roommates comic.


----------



## Ley (May 24, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Omg I would pay to read another good webcomic...Okay, maybe not pay, per se.



Who says mine would be any good? XD Some things I've alluded to said comic are here in my  OrP  And so far it's proven to be.. well good, in my opinion, but I don't think I could get an audience for it.


----------



## GravesideManner (May 24, 2011)

Concession and Better Days are definitely the ones that came to mind when I saw the thread title. I liked Better Days back in my hurrdurr new to the fandom heydey years back, but now I see the political wanking and lack of character depth.

As far as Concession goes, I remember a friend linking me to it, and I read it and thought it was okay until that black wolf had tentacles coming out of his back as he planned to kill some preacher. There are a few ways to make me stop viewing or reading something pretty quickly, and thats to make a character that is utterly "insane" and is just crazy crazy crazy kill kill kill. (Tip: "crazy" people don't realize that they're "crazy"), make a character stupidly evil out of nowhere, or have an "LOL XD RANDOM" character.

But, on a different note, Cheap Thrills is the bomb-diggity.


----------



## RedSavage (May 25, 2011)

GravesideManner said:


> But, on a different note, Cheap Thrills is the bomb-diggity.


 
Yessssssss to the tenth power.


----------



## craftyandy (Jun 10, 2011)

I never even heard of any of these god damn comics. Concessions I am aware of but I never read web comics with much dedication. I can count the amount read on my hands Pride of Bahgdad, Mice Templar, Lackidasiy, Mouse guard, Cruelty and Dog Days of Summer. 

Nice video, I never usually can sit through robotic talk but damn that was just funny as hell. Has this supposed artist/writer interacted with anyone outside the internet? Christ it's like this is how he imagines "normal" people must act. Though I don't understand 'fan service' Is that just doing something cause people like it?


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Pro-tip: ALL porn comics are overrated. End of story.


 
I'd say MOST porn comics are overrated there are some good ones out there they just art furry and they don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh, and Carpe Diem. Soooo fuckin' overrated it makes me sick. Everything from the sickly-muscular bodies to the horrendously gay soap opera plot.


----------



## Browder (Jun 10, 2011)

mapdark said:


> I was interested if you have any popular furry comics in mind where they were clearly overrated .
> 
> Tell me why you think they were over rated and what sucks about them.
> 
> ...


 
Read it. Had lots of issue with it.

And then I read Circles. Circles is like ASB done _right_.


----------



## leon4293 (Jun 11, 2011)

Definitely Concession. I used to like it, but then I realized just how screwed up it was.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 11, 2011)

The title of this thread seems like it's a trolling thread, but no one's trolling it seems, so keep up the non-trollingness


----------



## Melazzee (Jun 11, 2011)

I dunno if it's furry, but BlueShineWolf's Twightlight Spirits is so incredibly overrated.... she only got 13 pages done and stopped, and has the whole wolf population of dA kissing her butt for it


----------



## Rinz (Jun 29, 2011)

Concession, Better Days, and Jack. All of them have subpar artwork (to put it lightly) with mediocre to bad writing.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 30, 2011)

Who likes "Jack"? Every story arc makes you laugh, cry, cower in fear, upchuck, or feel excited when all the loose ends are tied. I mean that one "God's Littlest Creatures" about a missionary in some Furry version of Africa had me in tears.

As for bad Furry comics, I can't think of one off the top of my head but I always felt it a bit weird that someone felt compelled to write a backstory for "Sonic the Hedgehog" or that a large number of people still complain bitterly about it.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 30, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Who likes "Jack"? Every story arc makes you laugh, cry, cower in fear, upchuck, or feel excited when all the loose ends are tied. I mean that one "God's Littlest Creatures" about a missionary in some Furry version of Africa had me in tears.


 
If only I could take the overly cartoony style the slightest bit seriously...


----------



## Rinz (Jul 5, 2011)

If only the dialogue didn't seem cheesy and poorly written to me.

Edit: Meant to be a quote @CoyoteCaliente


----------



## ONeil (Jul 5, 2011)

Mentioning that the storyline sucks is one thing. But complaining about the art is pretty dumb since everyone has his own unique style and everyone has his own taste..
But that's just my lil' *subjektive opinion*


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 5, 2011)

ONeil said:


> Mentioning that the storyline sucks is one thing. But complaining about the art is pretty dumb since everyone has his own unique style and everyone has his own taste..
> But that's just my lil' *subjektive opinion*


 
Subjectively you can look at the art of Jack and see that it has not varied or improved much over time.  If you look at just about any comic book artists work over the course of many years you will notice an improvement, particularly when dealing with someone at Mr. Hopkins' skill level. He has improved very little. What visual improvements there have been started when he got some one else to do t he inking for him.  This has nothing to do with liking or disliking the story.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 5, 2011)

ONeil said:


> Mentioning that the storyline sucks is one thing. But complaining about the art is pretty dumb since everyone has his own unique style and everyone has his own taste..
> But that's just my lil' *subjektive opinion*


 
Unique style nothing. He's a bad artist. Style has nothing to do with skill.

Edit: Just my little *art-student opinion*


----------



## Cain (Jul 5, 2011)

I was about to call necro. Damn.

Quite a lot of fandom themed comics are actually quite good!

No surprise, most of 'em are gay-themed. Which just makes 'em better :3

Fur-Piled, Concession...Etc.

So don't hate on all the furry comics!


----------



## ONeil (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I don't read this comic for its great improvement or for its awesome drawn charakters.
It's more like that I enjoy the story and the emotions.
I didn't like his style in the beginnig and the first few pages deterred me like 3 times before I went on...
Anyway, I kind of got used to it after a while. Let him be if he is ok with his style. 
You hate it or you love it, I guess there is nothing between.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 6, 2011)

ONeil said:


> Well, I don't read this comic for its great improvement or for its awesome drawn charakters.
> It's more like that I enjoy the story and the emotions.
> I didn't like his style in the beginnig and the first few pages deterred me like 3 times before I went on...
> Anyway, I kind of got used to it after a while. Let him be if he is ok with his style.
> You hate it or you love it, I guess there is nothing between.


 
There is nothing about the characters that makes them believable to me. I tried reading a bit of it at one point. I quite literally couldn't have given a damn if each and every one of them was erased from existence.


----------



## ONeil (Jul 6, 2011)

Rinz said:


> There is nothing about the characters that makes them believable to me. I tried reading a bit of it at one point. I quite literally couldn't have given a damn if each and every one of them was erased from existence.


 
It doesn't matter anyway.
Honestly, I would bother about his drawing and writing skills if I had to pay for it. But it's for free so..why bother?
You didn't read the full story but yet you allow yourself to judge about it :/ ?
I've also seen much more worse things already.
There is nothing that would deserve the description "ugly" or "badly drawn" when I take a look at the latest few pages.
Also what do you expect considering the story?
I suppose that most of em are just rookies when it comes to writing. And probly none of them want to win a championship with it lol...


----------



## Dubbleyew (Jul 13, 2011)

The only gamer comic I like is fanboys but it's not a furry comic so I guess that's not relevent. Cheap thrills is pretty good, but the recent story arch of "OH NO A CHARACTER IS PREGNANT AND SHE WAS GONNA GET AN ABORTION BUT SHE CHANGED HER MIND" is just such an overused plot element it was difficult to swallow for me. Hopefully that arch won't fall into the cliched trap I always see it fall into.


----------



## not-fun (Jul 15, 2011)

Jack. 

it used to be okay, but then he just...stopped caring about the art. or the writing. or the message he was sending. or the rules of his universe. now it's just a massive mess of female objectification and abuse with a heaping dose of rape and mysoginy on top :\

i do suffer from trainwreck syndrome with jack, though. at the very least it gives me a frame of reference for the "Kate" MST3k of it.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Lackadaisy and Cheap Thrills are the best and only furry comics ill read.





Jagged Edge said:


> If anyone says lackadaisy I will strangle them.


 
Where is my "THIS" button?!
At any rate, threads like these have spared from every terrible furry comic out there so... I've got nothing to add.

EDIT: Safe for a "thanks for making this sort of threads, I appreciate them".


----------



## thewall (Jul 21, 2011)

I took a brief look at "Bigpaw High".  Absolutely terrible.  Nothing but vore with an excuse plot.  Which is a shame, because the artist, Sparky the Chu, isn't all that bad of an artist.

I guess anything pornographic should end up on this list.  I dislike furry porn.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 1, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> So how about that Roommates comic.



Oh my gosh, I could go on and on and on and on. But let me sum it up with my favourite method of organization: THE LIST

1. Pokemon and Mario characters, my god, i have no comment.

2. Story, err, well, the words that take up page space, that tell you useless information that you're somehow supposed to care about. Umm what to say here other than the story is terrifyingly bad, unoriginal, and clichÃ©d.

3. Characters (again), just terrible, nothing at all attractive about them.

4. The locker room scene at the start of the comic, the most disgusting flaming mess of homo-ness ever drawn. Normally not a big deal, but in this case it was layered on so thick it made me want to vomit.

5. Everything else about the comic.

Glad to find someone else who thinks roommates is ridiculously overrated.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 8, 2011)

Can I throw House of LSD on here? It's like just terrible porn, with plot that's so cliche and groan worth, that 70's porno flicks are starting to complain about them stealing their scripts.


Seriously. At one point. I started to predict what would happen 7-10 pages ahead of the page I was on.


----------



## Azerbaijan (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know if it counts as furry, but I used to like Pandect quite a lot. The reason I mention it is because it's about animals that can turn into people, so I guess that's peripherally furry. But then I realized how weak the story was because the author/artist really only cared about YAOI OMG SO HAWT. 

I used to like Concession pretty good, but got tired of it. I spent a long time on the forum, and only was there more than I read the comic. I met some good bros on there, though.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 11, 2011)

I read Cats and Cameras.

I don't like it, it's pretty terrible. I read it because it's hilarious watching them try to write as much porn as possible into it while pretending it's a serious webcomic. Plus, given the artist claims to be one of the big furry artists, it's fantastic to watch him consistently miss every single deadline and update.


----------



## OutcastBOS (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel a bit left out here, in the fact that I actually liked Concession, except for the fact that it just...ended without much wrapping up of the character's stories.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2011)

OutcastBOS said:


> I feel a bit left out here, in the fact that I actually liked Concession, except for the fact that it just...ended without much wrapping up of the character's stories.



What I think happened:

START
 Immy: I think I'll make a comic soup.  With dark humor and dry wit and furries.  Something like that, yeah.

But soon...
Immy: Fuck I am BORED and this soup is bland.  I think I'll give the characters some backstories.  Hey, let's make this guy a psychic assassin and shit.  Yeah.  Oh and gotta add controversial subject matter... pedophilia, drug use, murder, suicide, religion.  Yeah, let's throw it in and stir this mess up.

Then...
Immy: AHAHAHAHA OMG THIS IS CRAZY I JUST KEEP THROWING MORE CRAZY SHIT IN AND STIRRING THE POT AND ALL OF THIS COMES BOILING OUT I AM SO GOOD I AM A MASTERFUL COMIC-SOUP-MAKERER GIMME THAT BEAR-WITH-SCREWED-UP-LEGS-AWARD BITCHES YEAH

And then...
Immy: Fuck's sake, look at this mess! What was I trying to cook? Fuck it, I'll just wipe it up and dump whatever's left of this mess into a bowl for the dogs.  I mean readers.  Yeah.

fin


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> What I think happened:
> 
> START
> Immy: I think I'll make a comic soup.  With dark humor and dry wit and furries.  Something like that, yeah.
> ...



In keeping with my recent soup related rants, all Immy needed was 25% more salt in that comic soup to replace the stuff that Campbell's took out.

But seriously that comic got really messed up by the end. Which is a shame, because it wasn't tooooo bad a comic to start with.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 26, 2011)

00vapour said:


> There are English translations abounds, both from the fans and from the publisher. Definitely worth a read.
> 
> 
> It's not a webcomic  Blacksad is a published comic.



My dad bought that comic in english is amazing I have to say. Like how the hitler group is animals all against non white furred furs. oh and they have kkk costumes too. 

Its like real history and the animals actually do hate each other and dislike certain groups and such and its not one big happy family. That and I love the art work


----------



## thewall (Aug 27, 2011)

Urbanwolf said:


> My dad bought that comic in english is amazing I have to say. Like how the hitler group is animals all against non white furred furs. oh and they have kkk costumes too.
> 
> Its like real history and the animals actually do hate each other and dislike certain groups and such and its not one big happy family. That and I love the art work



This is a thread about pissing and moaning about sucky comics, not praising ones you like.  Be relevant to the topic, please.


----------



## Fursecutor (Aug 27, 2011)

Original Life. 

Overrated because: Jeez, even one person liking it would mean it's overrated. Sucks because: That's why.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 27, 2011)

Jack: weird conservatism 
Nedroid: haha I'm kidding 


actually I don't really read webcomics anymore because I am not a literal child.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Nedroid: haha I'm kidding



:C that's not funny


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> What I think happened:
> 
> fin



i agree that it got really weird at the end... the beginning was really funny but once the comic actually started to have a plot it started to suck...
well, the first plot about matt and joel was actually kinda cute (minus all the apparently mandatory buttsex of course...) but once it got into the whole thing about joel's weird machine thingy or what ever it was it got REALLY weird! and the ending was a joke in my opinion.

it really is overrated.

i also dont get why he decided to change the style of the comic all the time. i can see that artists improve over time and the style evolves but the changes in this case are so radically different my ass got whiplash!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> :C that's not funny



guess I've got brain problems!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 29, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> guess I've got brain problems!



you've got assburgers


----------



## DemonBox (Sep 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> What I think happened:
> 
> START
> Immy: I think I'll make a comic soup.  With dark humor and dry wit and furries.  Something like that, yeah.
> ...



Typical Furry comic that easily becomes overrated, I was even shown one with a plot so horrid it was begging to be mocked.


----------



## thewall (Oct 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> you've got assburgers


 
So do I!  :3


----------



## Swift12 (Mar 26, 2013)

Double post by accident.


----------



## Troj (Mar 26, 2013)

The only decent (and note, non-furry) porn comic I've come across is Oglaf, because it doesn't take itself too seriously, and actually has plot and character development. (Of course, the link is NSFW, duh.)

I'm currently reading about Concession, which sounds like the funniest damn thing ever. Unintentionally.

Gene Catlow is a comic which appears decent enough on the surface, but is really droll, cliched, and tiresome, once you get into it. It's merely "competent."

I'm another person who really enjoyed Ozy and Millie back in the day. The characters were extremely likable, the dialogue was fun and quirky, the jokes were solid, and it did indeed remind me of Calvin and Hobbes. And the political sermonizing wasn't nearly as bad as in Raine Dog and I Drew This, Simpson's two other main comics.

To the person with the Pinkie Pie avatar who mentioned (positively) Lackadaisy--Thanks! This comic looks awesome! I'm reading it now.

I'm absolutely addicted to Endtown, and will go to the ends of the earth to defend everything and anything by Ursula Vernon, especially Digger.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys are scaring me.  I've had this story I'm writing in my head for about a decade and I'm finally illustrating it and It's most likely going to be a webcomic.  But the way you all are talking about all these webcomics makes me wonder if I should wait another few years until my art improves (I'm not the best artist) or if my storytelling and character development is pristine.


----------



## PurpleFloyd (May 6, 2013)

I think this one was already posted here maybe but I have to say Housepets.  I used to really like it when I first started reading it!  The original stuff was funny, but the newer stuff now just isn't as funny to me.  

(Also I may have really really hoped to see Fox and King as a couple but that's totally not the point!)


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 7, 2013)

Suicide for Hire- but whoever thought it was good to start with?


----------



## Toshabi (May 7, 2013)

Spoiler: All furry comics



They're all stupid, poorly written, and overrated.


----------



## --Kyba-- (May 20, 2013)

Fur-Piled was good.  It has good artwork (Black and White except for the last few pages), and it had a good down-to-earth story that made sense and was easy to follow.  The characters had fully developed backgrounds and they explained each one in depth at different chapters.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Spoiler: All furry comics
> 
> 
> 
> They're all stupid, poorly written, and overrated.



Forgive me, your dark Majesty...

http://www.westerndeep.net/

http://cheapthrills.xepher.net/archives.html

These have the Official Butters Seal of Approval.


----------



## Teal (May 21, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Forgive me, your dark Majesty...
> 
> http://www.westerndeep.net/
> 
> ...


 Butters?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Spoiler: All furry comics
> 
> 
> 
> They're all stupid, poorly written, and overrated.


Ever read Lackadaisy? How about Dreamkeepers?
There are few good ones, but the majority does indeed suck


----------



## Kazookie (May 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ever read Lackadaisy? How about Dreamkeepers?
> There are few good ones, but the majority does indeed suck




Oh, god. Lackadaisy. That one is fantastic.
But, it's not really a furry comic in the way that, well, _this is a furry comic_.
It's a well-done comic. The artist could have chosen to draw it with humans, but chose to use cats since she can draw so many more expressions.
Those who are reading it knows that she can draw humans alright.

Basically, it's just furry the same way that The Lion King is furry. Or Donald Duck.
It's not the artist going "I'm gonna make a comic with furries" or "I'm gonna make a comic where animal characteristics does a great deal to the story".
...Not completely sure how I should put it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 21, 2013)

Teal said:


> Butters?



lol 

That's what all my friends call me on the net XP 

And Toshabi is my Cartman. :V


----------



## Zabrina (May 28, 2013)

I wouldn't call it overrated, but The Penguin Capers is truly one of the most odd comics I've ever laid eyes on. It made my sister laugh her head off.


----------



## pixie muledonkey (Jun 2, 2013)

TheGr8MC said:


> You guys are scaring me.  I've had this story I'm writing in my head for about a decade and I'm finally illustrating it and It's most likely going to be a webcomic.  But the way you all are talking about all these webcomics makes me wonder if I should wait another few years until my art improves (I'm not the best artist) or if my storytelling and character development is pristine.



You should just make it. If it sucks, oh well, at least you tried to make something instead of just sitting on it forever. Some people will think it sucks, and some people will like it. Just don't get all complacent. Keep working on making your art better and your writing better. Make what you would want to read and you'll probably get some fans. And look at all of the comics everyone's complaining about here and learn what not to do in yours.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 3, 2013)

Most here seem to say porn comics are all overrated. I don't know about that, and here's why. Ever heard of a visual novel called "Katawa Shoujo"? It's pretty much a porn game, yet it is famous for being extremely well written and having apparently really well written characters and is pretty good for reasons other than just being porn.
If that's the case, then couldn't furry comics be the same? Yeah sure, the story isn't why a lot of people watch or read porn, but that doesn't mean it can't have good writing and a good story. Plus, some may actually go to something for the writing and story or something, and it just may happen to be pornographic.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 3, 2013)

Couple things...
1. Why do you care about how well writen a furry porn comic is...?
2. Why does everyone feel the need to say "this Guy suck, his comic sucks, and he should be burned in Hellfire for trying."
3. I understand criticism but I mean seriously... why you guys gotta be saying these things?
4. If something is bad why do people read and say "this is bad and writer should feel bad!"? Why can't we read what we think is good and let the mediocre get better?

/butthurt and redundancy


----------



## mapdark (Jun 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Couple things...
> 1. Why do you care about how well writen a furry porn comic is...?
> 2. Why does everyone feel the need to say "this Guy suck, his comic sucks, and he should be burned in Hellfire for trying."
> 3. I understand criticism but I mean seriously... why you guys gotta be saying these things?
> ...



I think in certain cases , it's because the comic pretends to BE MORE than just your run-of-the-mill porn comic. ASB and others of its kind always pretended to be more than just smut . Like either you do porn or you do a comic . mixing the two will VERY RARELY end up being good. Because you will have the porn interrupting the story abruptly and for way too long OR the reverse situation where the story is randomly interrupting the porn. It's a lose-lose situation.


I don't think people would mind as much if the comic just showed straight-up porn and forgot about trying to awkwardly accomplish "character growth".


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 1, 2013)

Melazzee said:


> I dunno if it's furry, but BlueShineWolf's Twightlight Spirits is so incredibly overrated.... she only got 13 pages done and stopped, and has the whole wolf population of dA kissing her butt for it




She also hates critique. Someone pointed this out and got bashed for it.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 9, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Most here seem to say porn comics are all overrated. I don't know about that, and here's why. Ever heard of a visual novel called "Katawa Shoujo"? It's pretty much a porn game, yet it is famous for being extremely well written and having apparently really well written characters and is pretty good for reasons other than just being porn.



I'd say Katawa Shojo is a game _with_ porn, not a pornographic game. A pornographic visual novel would be something like Bible Black.


Anyway, I haven't read too many furry comics but Archie's Sonic comes to mind. I've tried, I've tried many times, but it's always terrible.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

I honestly don't mind a comic that is blatant porn and I can respect it for that. Sometimes though a comic will attempt a small side story that appears serious, but it's clear it's not supposed to be. Magical Kemono Foxy Rena is a clear example (I. Fucking. Love. It. ;w; ) That's fine to me also.


----------



## Rave (Oct 23, 2013)

I notice that some folks here seem to give the comics they particularly like or consider to be high in quality a pass on being labeled "furry" by some logic or another depending on the example, which to me feels like a convenient rationalization that also leaves us without a fair playing field. It's way too convenient to label the bad stuff "furry", while giving the good stuff a pass, and then saying all furry comics are bad. Going at that rate, a furry comic could therefore never be good no matter how well executed it is. 

Products that include anthropomorphics don't magically "graduate" from the taint of furryness upon reaching a certain level of quality, or even mainstream acceptance. They are still made by people who, with no real excuse for it, are fixated on making images of animal people simply because they like images of animal people and perhaps related themes. Their work is not automatically dignified by changing the label to begin with, but even if it was, a rose by any other name is still a bunch of cute critters in a comic in this case. 

For all the complaining many of us do about poor comics being strangely popular, most quietly decent and thoughtful comics are not what gets talked about much in fandom. The masses prefer exploitative and self indulgent tripe and barely mention anything else, even to criticize it. And that's a sad commentary on the whole group, not just the authors of the comics. But then, you could say the same of popular music (boy and girl bands who don't even play their own instruments, but hey they sure look cute and they sell millions) or movies (more explosions, yay!) or whatever you like. It's mostly garbage, and we are eating it up with a spoon while ignoring anything even a touch more interesting or potentially meaningful. If it isn't sexy, doesn't have a gimmick, or is thoughtful in tone, you won't hear it talked about on the Web. Doesn't mean such "good" products don't exist, but you won't hear about them before you hear about the latest twincest comic.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm almost certain you could have condensed that.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Nov 9, 2013)

Rave said:


> I notice that some folks here seem to give the comics they particularly like or consider to be high in quality a pass on being labeled "furry" by some logic or another depending on the example, which to me feels like a convenient rationalization that also leaves us without a fair playing field. It's way too convenient to label the bad stuff "furry", while giving the good stuff a pass, and then saying all furry comics are bad. Going at that rate, a furry comic could therefore never be good no matter how well executed it is.
> 
> Products that include anthropomorphics don't magically "graduate" from the taint of furryness upon reaching a certain level of quality, or even mainstream acceptance. They are still made by people who, with no real excuse for it, are fixated on making images of animal people simply because they like images of animal people and perhaps related themes. Their work is not automatically dignified by changing the label to begin with, but even if it was, a rose by any other name is still a bunch of cute critters in a comic in this case.
> 
> For all the complaining many of us do about poor comics being strangely popular, most quietly decent and thoughtful comics are not what gets talked about much in fandom. The masses prefer exploitative and self indulgent tripe and barely mention anything else, even to criticize it. And that's a sad commentary on the whole group, not just the authors of the comics. But then, you could say the same of popular music (boy and girl bands who don't even play their own instruments, but hey they sure look cute and they sell millions) or movies (more explosions, yay!) or whatever you like. It's mostly garbage, and we are eating it up with a spoon while ignoring anything even a touch more interesting or potentially meaningful. If it isn't sexy, doesn't have a gimmick, or is thoughtful in tone, you won't hear it talked about on the Web. Doesn't mean such "good" products don't exist, but you won't hear about them before you hear about the latest twincest comic.



This.

If I had to say which furry comic I thought was awful, then quite a few might come to mind. But "Overrated?" No "furry" comic truly strikes me as "overrated." In order to be "overrated" something has to be popular, first. And I don't mean ten, fifty, even a hundred fans, I mean lots and lots and LOTS of fans. With online non-profit comics made by amateurs you can be a little more loose with the term "popular," but even then I don't really know of any "furry" comics that would be considered popular. A lot of them are hated for being pornographic, poorly written or executed, and some times just for having anthro characters in them. But for actual popularity, if there is a truly popular anthro comic, I've not heard of it. (And if there's a good one, I'd like to read it.)


----------



## Abbi Normal (Nov 20, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> This.
> 
> If I had to say which furry comic I thought was awful, then quite a few might come to mind. But "Overrated?" No "furry" comic truly strikes me as "overrated." In order to be "overrated" something has to be popular, first. And I don't mean ten, fifty, even a hundred fans, I mean lots and lots and LOTS of fans. With online non-profit comics made by amateurs you can be a little more loose with the term "popular," but even then I don't really know of any "furry" comics that would be considered popular. A lot of them are hated for being pornographic, poorly written or executed, and some times just for having anthro characters in them. But for actual popularity, if there is a truly popular anthro comic, I've not heard of it. (And if there's a good one, I'd like to read it.)



VGCats is a furry comic that is (or at least at its peak was) very popular, including with non-furries. I personally liked VGCats well enough, I guess, but I know other people who didn't, and who would therefore qualify it as over-rated. Or, I'd say VGCats was furry at least. I guess technically, the main qualifier for something being furry instead of anthros/"funny animals" is for the creator to self-identify as a furry, and I'm not sure that Scott Ransoomair does but I think I heard he does. Also, I used to know a guy who was big into their forum back in the day, and it seemed to be mainly furries, or at least furry-welcoming. Also, in the profile settings for your account, they had drop-down menus for setting your gender and sexual orientation which both included "furry" as a (half-joking) choice. So...yeah.


----------

